# Client-facing



## Shayrubine

Hallo iedereen,


Hoe kan ik 'client-facing employees' vertalen in het nederlands?

Alvast bedankt voor het hulp,

Shay


----------



## jazyk

Werknemers die direct omgaan met klanten?


----------



## George French

Misschien klant-gerichte medewerkers.

GF..

Maar wat zijn hun functies?


----------



## Chimel

George French said:


> Misschien klant-gerichte medewerkers.


Betekent dit niet eerder: medewerkers die aandacht hebben voor de wensen van klanten?

Medewerkers in (direct) contact met klanten?


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Medewerkers in (direct) contact met klanten?



Hier zoek ik nu al twee dagen naar.


----------



## Shayrubine

Dank u iedereen voor de antwoorden!

Ik denk dat ik zal "werknemers die direct omgaan met klanten" gebruiken. 

Het gaat over mensen die bedrijfsreviseurs zijn en die dus de hele dag door bij klanten zijn ...


----------



## George French

Shayrubine said:


> Dank u iedereen voor de antwoorden!
> 
> Ik denk dat ik zal "werknemers die direct omgaan met klanten" gebruiken.
> 
> Het gaat over mensen die bedrijfsreviseurs zijn en die dus de hele dag door bij klanten zijn ...



Het is wel mogelijk dat Uw zoekt "gedetacheerd medewerkers".

GF..


----------



## George French

Shayrubine said:


> Dank u iedereen voor de antwoorden!
> 
> Ik denk dat ik zal "werknemers die direct omgaan met klanten" gebruiken.
> 
> Het gaat over mensen die bedrijfsreviseurs zijn en die dus de hele dag door bij klanten zijn ...



My written Dutch is not good enough for this. So an English post is what you get.

*bedrijfsreviseurs* is a mix of 2 languages, Dutch and French, is it not? Are you searching for a company accountant?

GF..


----------



## Peterdg

George French said:


> Het is wel mogelijk dat Uw zoekt naar "gedetacheerd*e* medewerkers".
> 
> GF..


"Gedetacheerde medewerkers" zijn mensen die worden uitgezonden naar een ander bedrijf om daar één of andere taak te verrichten. Hoewel "bedrijfsrevisoren" diskwijls tot deze categorie behoren, is dit niet de uitdrukking die Shayrubine zoekt.


George French said:


> My written Dutch is not good enough for this. So an English post is what you get.
> 
> *bedrijfsreviseurs* is a mix of 2 languages, Dutch and French, is it not? Are you searching for a company accountant?
> 
> GF..


 Het zijn "bedrijfsrevisoren".


----------

